# R32 GTR wanted - £30k budget



## r33tsser (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've finally got to a point in my life where I'm able to buy my dream car, albeit a project as I know it won't be a minter with my budget of £30k. Is anyone willing to part ways with theirs? I'm ready to purchase - located in Loughborough and willing to travel.

Thanks, long time lurker and learner 

Utsav.


----------

